
BeatOn Support Ending – Illicit Mods Are Now Against the Oculus TOS - TeMPOraL
https://old.reddit.com/r/OculusQuest/comments/dddjb9/beaton_support_ending_illicit_mods_are_now/
======
TeMPOraL
Why I think this is relevant to HN: Oculus Quest is a new standalone (cable-
free) VR headset, whose popularity in was to great extent driven by the game
BeatSaber, which is popular because - like any dancing game - there was a way
for a community to sideload custom songs to dance to. The newest ToS update
explicitly kills off song sideloading on Quest, and because of that, a lot of
people are talking about sending back the headset for refund. It might turn
into an interesting case study of intellectual property concerns possibly
ruining a pair of good products.

(Disclaimer: I did bought Quest recently, 90% of the motivation was to play
Beat Saber with custom songs. So I'm personally disappointed about this too.)

~~~
ChildOfChaos
They might of updated there TOS but nothing has changed, you can still
sideload everything just as normal, all that is different is a message at the
top saying illicit mods and privacy are against TOS.

I too bought the quest when custom songs became a thing, but found i didn't
really like beat saber and perfered BoxVR instead, I don't mind the songs in
BoxVR, I only wanted custom songs in Beat Saber because the original songs are
cancer but most customs don't flow that well.

